# Fuba 811 035 509 Audi 80, 90, 200 Power Antenna Issues / Questions



## vwvanaudi (Jan 21, 2000)

I have a Fuba 811 035 509 Audi 80 / 200 power antenna that I am attempting to install in my VW project. The physical install is not an issue.....I can't it to power up. There are only 3 electrical connections but I can't get it to move, hum, get warm, etc.....or do anything. I need the connection instructions. I understand these fail and won't move....can anyone help with trouble shooting suggestions, wiring diagram....thanks.


----------

